# Registering machine name with a NetGear router



## Siggy (Mar 14, 2011)

O/S: FreeBSD 8.1
ADSL Modem Router: NetGear DG834GT
Home network: 192.168.0.*
Domain: None specified

Problem: Registering the name of the FreeBSD machine with a NetGear router using DHCP.

From a fresh install of FreeBSD the system acquires an IP address from the router and is able to network to the local network and the outside world. Connecting to the machine by name does not work (by IP address is fine). Inspecting the "Attached Devices" on the router shows the machine listed as "UNKNOWN". The other machine on my home network, an XP machine is listed by name.

Reading the DHCP documentation indicates that it may be necessary to add an entry in /etc/dhclient.conf as follows:


```
send host-name "machinename";
```

This did not work. As an alternative the following has also been experimented with:


```
interface "sk0" {
    send host-name "machinename";
}
```

This too did not work.

I am seeking suggestions as to what I should be doing and/or where I should be looking.

Regards
   Siggy


----------



## disi (Mar 14, 2011)

I guess Windows XP uses NetBIOS... it broadcasts on the network for the name and if the target machine has netbios on the adapter enabled and this is it's hostname, it answers.

Did you update your /etc/hosts? Like

```
127.0.0.1 localhost <machine-name>
```


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 14, 2011)

Does the router's DHCP server support that feature?


----------



## loop (Mar 17, 2011)

Netgear routers don't maintain DNS records when they hand out addresses via DHCP


----------



## Siggy (Mar 19, 2011)

disi said:
			
		

> Did you update your /etc/hosts? Like
> 
> ```
> 127.0.0.1 localhost <machine-name>
> ```



Yes, but this offered no benefit.


----------



## Siggy (Mar 19, 2011)

wblock said:
			
		

> Does the router's DHCP server support that feature?


Scanning the NetGear manual shows that it appears to be silent on whether or not there is support for this specific capability.



			
				loop said:
			
		

> Netgear routers don't maintain DNS records when they hand out addresses via DHCP


If this is the case, so be it. I shall reserve an address on the router for my FreeBSD machine and add the necessary details to the assorted host files on the other networked machines.

I am curious to understand what protocol the XP machine is making use of, but that is now a question for another forum.


----------

